# Cypress Question



## daniel greak (Aug 16, 2005)

Okay this one may be off the wall, but I figured if there is anybody out there that can answer my questions this would the best place to start.

I am fixing to the start the home building process and I have some ideas for some custom wood projects. The one that is really got me questioning whether it is functional or not is my guest bathroom sink and pedestal. I have access to quite a bit of cypress and I am planning on using a trunk, say ground level to 3' up as my sink pedestal. That's the easy part, my big question is, is it possible to turn a sink in the trunk and seal it well enough that it would work? I have seen this on several websites but they are always using cedar or walnut. Also if it possible, would this need to be turned or carved out? I would think turning would be real difficult due to the bulk of the log and the fact that is not anywhere close to balanced.

Just curious if you guys have any experience with this or not. At this point I am just planning on placing a copper sink on top the stump, but I think it would be real cool it was the actual sink.

The other projects are fairly simple, cypress mantle, cypress knees for balusters on the porch railing and knees used as towel rack hangers. The one that puzzles me is the sink.

Any input is appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Daniel


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

You might do some research on the Lancelot carving disk. More info and a start @

http://katools.com/how-to/bowl-carving/


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Look at this product. They show wood sinks in some of their adds.

http://www.waterlox.com/


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

like this?


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Now that's very cool, but it would take one heck of a lathe, gantry crane, etc...It would definitely be a conversation piece.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hook..I don't think the wood sink Shawn pixed would involve a lathe at all..just the right proportioned stump, a few chisels and one helluva good power sander plus a lot of muscle power.. Might toss in one REALLY long drill bit as well...


----------



## daniel greak (Aug 16, 2005)

Spec that is exactly what I am looking to do. I agree with you guys that this would have to be done by carving. Thanks for all the advice and I'll look into the links you guys have suggested. I'll let you know how this turns out when I get to this point.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

www.bcwoodwork.com is where that one came from

he's a wood "artist" in Houston


----------

